# La he mentido/ Le he mentido



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

¿Se dice "La he mentido a ella" o "Le he mentido a ella"? Como siempre los hispanohablantes no pueden darme una respuesta clara.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

_Le he mentido_. 
"A ella" es objeto indirecto. 

Saludos.


----------



## DanielaKlein

iMuchas gracias por la respuesta!


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## oa2169

Por acá diríamos "Le mentí a ella".


----------



## chileno

oa2169 said:


> Por acá diríamos "Le mentí a ella".



Incluso si quieres decir que le has mentido 5 veces?


----------



## S.V.

Quizá lo que le oían era _La he *metido*_, si un nativo verdaderamente le dijo que era aceptable. O quizá se junta con laístas, Daniela. Cuidado que muerden.


----------



## Gabriel

oa2169 said:


> Por acá diríamos "Le mentí a ella".


 ¿Y eso? 

http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=mentir


> *mentir*. *1.* Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _sentir_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 53).
> 
> *2.* En su acepción habitual de ‘decir algo que no es cierto con intención de engañar’, se emplea normalmente como intransitivo, de modo que el complemento que indica la persona a quien se miente es indirecto:_«Florentino Ariza le mintió»_ (GaMárquez _Amor_ [Col. 1985]); la mentira se expresa, en este caso, mediante un complemento introducido por _sobre_ o_acerca de: «Omitió información e incluso mintió sobre su vida»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.4.87); _«Muy bien pudo haberme mentido acerca de su verdadera identidad»_ (Quintero _Danza_ [Ven. 1991]). Con este sentido es raro, pero admisible, su empleo como transitivo, caso en el que la mentira funciona como complemento directo del verbo: _«El padrino mintió que Perón había prohijado las visitas durante una semana, para poder quedarse a solas con Isabel»_ (Martínez _Perón_ [Arg. 1989]). También es transitivo cuando significa ‘fingir o simular’: _«Cuando había eludido también al arquero, descubrió que había un jugador en la línea del gol: Garrincha hizo como que sí, hizo como que no, mintió que pateaba al ángulo y el pobrecito se estrelló de narices contra el palo»_ (Galeano _Fútbol_ [Ur. 1995]).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

El verbo _mentir _es intransitivo. _*La* he mentido _es laísmo (junto a su hermano varón, el leísmo, están muy extendidos).

El leísmo, muy habitual en España, y ya es aceptado por la RAE. El laísmo aún no (y espero que nunca lo sea...)


----------



## S.V.

Su hermano es el loísmo. Ambos hijos del leísmo de España, bisnieto del primer leísta que aún vivía con la madre latina.

Pero realmente me sorprende si sus amigos no podían diferenciarlos. Es diferente cuando un error se vuelve tan común que ya no se percibe como tal.


----------



## Gabriel

S.V. said:


> Su hermano es el loísmo. Ambos hijos del leísmo de España, bisnieto del primer leísta que aún vivía con la madre latina..


¿Cervantes?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Pero si yo no dijese mi verdadera edad, bien podría decir: "Mi edad, la he mentido desde que tuve cuarenta"


----------



## Guillermogustavo

S.V. said:


> Su hermano es el loísmo. Ambos hijos del leísmo de España, bisnieto del primer leísta que aún vivía con la madre latina.


Sí, perdón, había olvidado el loísmo. Lo que pasa es que no es tan famoso como el leísmo .

S.V., ¿podrías ampliar este concepto, sobre el origen del leísmo español? ¿Tiene raíces latinas?




Kaxgufen said:


> Pero si yo no dijese mi verdadera edad, bien podría decir: "Mi edad, la he mentido desde que tuve cuarenta"


Es otro caso, obviamente. _Mentir _como verbo transitivo. Lo que pasa es que hemos perdido de vista la oración inicial: _La he mentido a ella._


----------



## Gabriel

Guillermogustavo said:


> Es otro caso, obviamente. _Mentir _como verbo transitivo. Lo que pasa es que hemos perdido de vista la oración inicial: _La he mentido a ella._


Y antes de que alguno diga _(Mi edad) La he mentido a María_, eso no funciona porque sería S_e la he mentido a María_. Ese _se_ no se puede omitir.


----------



## Adrian90106686

Hola olvídate de las confusiones que te hicieron arriba con otras conjugaciones verbales.

Se dice *"le he mentido a ella"*  Si tu digieras "la he mentido a ella" estarías hablando español incorrectamente, aunque se te entienda lo que quieres decir, estarías hablando incorrectamente.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

El lío lo armó Kaxgufen (¡Mire Kaxgufen, señorita! ), al introducir otra manera de intepretar la frase.

Pero sí, para que quede algo en limpio, lo correcto es _Le he mentido a ella._ Lo demás es ponernos a jugar con sutilezas.


----------



## Jonno

Guillermogustavo said:


> S.V., ¿podrías ampliar este concepto, sobre el origen del leísmo español? ¿Tiene raíces latinas?



Por lo que he leído, el leísmo es tan antiguo como el castellano y tiene raíces en el latín vulgar. Se encuentra en obras tan tempranas como el Cantar del mío Cid.

Y no sólo eso, sino que la propia RAE ha tenido normativa cambiante respecto a este fenómeno hasta el siglo XIX. Así que lo extraño no es que exista leísmo en varias zonas de España, sino que no esté más extendido (o incluso sea la norma en lugar de una excepción aceptada por la Academia).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Jonno said:


> Y no sólo eso, sino que la propia RAE ha tenido normativa cambiante respecto a este fenómeno hasta el siglo XIX.


Entonces, todavía tenemos esperanzas de que la RAE recapacite y vuelva a considerarlo un error gramatical .

Gracias por la información, Jonno. Veré de leer sobre el origen del leísmo.


----------



## Jonno

Ojo, cuando he dicho que la normativa ha sido cambiante es porque en el pasado se defendía el uso del "le" frente al "lo" para el CD masculino, así que te arriesgas a que, si la Academia recapacita, se acepte el leísmo como normativo y no como una excepción tolerable 

No he comprobado gramáticas anteriores al s. XIX, lo he sacado de algunos artículos que he leído.

EDITO: añado una cita que lo explica con claridad:

«En el siglo XVIII, la pujanza del leísmo fue tal que en 1796 la Academia declaró que el uso de _le _era el único correcto para el acusativo masculino; después, rectificando este exclusivismo, fue haciendo sucesivas concesiones a la legitimitad de _lo_, hasta recomendarlo como preferible.» (Lapesa, Rafael: _Historia de la lengua española_. Madrid: Gredos, 1968, p. 303)


----------



## Neo1961

oa2169 said:


> Por acá diríamos "Le mentí a ella".



Discúlpame, oa, no me incluyas en esta barbaridad.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Jonno said:


> «En el siglo XVIII, la pujanza del leísmo fue tal que en 1796 la Academia declaró que el uso de _le _era el único correcto para el acusativo masculino; después, rectificando este exclusivismo, fue haciendo sucesivas concesiones a la legitimitad de _lo_, hasta recomendarlo como preferible.» (Lapesa, Rafael: _Historia de la lengua española_. Madrid: Gredos, 1968, p. 303)


Sí, con las idas y vueltas que ha tenido el leísmo, mejor me conformo con lo que hay...


----------



## S.V.

Sí, el DPD menciona que hay hablantes que ''conscientes de su función, emplean el acusativo''. Aunque no usaría las mismas palabras, sí parece ser mayor el rechazo en donde vive. El Cono Sur que llaman, excluyendo cierta parte.

El contacto con el quechua y el aimara probablemente habrían cambiado esto (vea el leísmo generalizado en Ecuador y Paraguay), pero el leísmo no existe en el italiano. En cualquier caso, creo es más complejo de lo que podría quererse.

Sobre la normativa, pienso que es el caso contrario. Sea cualquiera la concesión, fácil da paso a más pérdidas de su parte; aunque es lo correcto desde su posición descriptiva. Decir que es aceptable solo al referirse a un hombre, es lo correcto según el uso que tiene. Aunque solo decepcione a unos y se muestre débil para otros.

Pero la incorreción del laísmo está en otro grado. Lo de interés luego es su difusión; es distinto verlo soltado al hablar sin pensar, a no poder decidirse por uno tras decir la frase varias veces. Eso es, que el error se vuelva parte de la norma; si la confusion que genera ha sido quizá la crítica más solida del leísmo.

Quizá oyeron _metido_, quizá son de una zona fuertemente laísta. Si han aprendido alemán, quizá el oído no les sirve como antes, con lo que han sufrido.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola. S.V.

Es verdad, en el Cono Sur el leísmo es inexistente. Y nos suena muy extraño, lo cual nos permite detectarlo de inmediato. Sin embarrgo, la RAE lo acepta en el caso de persona de sexo masculino (no objetos, animales, o personas de sexo femenino).
Y es verdad que genera confusión, al hacer uso de pronombres (_le/les_) que en principio sólo deberían utilizarse para el dativo.

Respecto de la frase que originó este hilo, no creo que se trate de una confusión entre _mentido_ y _metido_. Seguramente es un caso de laísmo que, como dices, es más grave que el leísmo.


----------



## Duometri

Por favor, no nos incluyáis a todos los españoles en ese contradiós que es el leísmo. Es típico de algunas zonas de Castilla y por culpa de la televisión se ha extendido más de lo que debería (que era nada). Aunque es verdad que a veces es difícil sobrevivir al contagio cuando vives en Madrid, pero _el coche *le* aparqué _o_ a María *la *dije_ siguen doliendo al oído.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Guillermogustavo said:


> Es verdad, en el Cono Sur el leísmo es inexistente.



Bueno, en realidad en el nordeste argentino y en Paraguay el leísmo es muy frecuente. No es exactamente igual al de Castilla, pero que existe, existe.

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Duometri said:


> Por favor, no nos incluyáis a todos los españoles en ese contradiós que es el leísmo. Es típico de algunas zonas de Castilla y por culpa de la televisión se ha extendido más de lo que debería (que era nada). Aunque es verdad que a veces es difícil sobrevivir al contagio cuando vives en Madrid, pero _el coche *le* aparqué _o_ a María *la *dije_ siguen doliendo al oído.


Pero ojo, que ese tipo del leísmo y el laísmo en general nos duele incluso a los que vivimos en zonas leístas


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Quique Alfaro said:


> Bueno, en realidad en el nordeste argentino y en Paraguay el leísmo es muy frecuente. No es exactamente igual al de Castilla, pero que existe, existe.


Te me adelantaste, Quique. Kaxgufen me dejó un mensaje privado para decirme eso mismo. Iba a aclararlo aquí mismo.
Bueno, digamos que en el Río de la Plata el leísmo es inexistente. Tendré que viajar más por mi país .


----------



## S.V.

Luego recuerden que el leísmo no es un solo cuerpo. _Y no les tienta la caña_ / _Porque el tintillo es mejor _(Yupanqui).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

En algunos hechos de violencia de género, la televisión puso como titular: _La prendió fuego._


----------



## Kaxgufen

Guillermogustavo said:


> En algunos hechos de violencia de género, la televisión puso como titular: _La prendió fuego._


 
Eso no es laísmo, es cosificación.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Kaxgufen.

¿Te referís a que el _la_ estaría bien usado si se tratase de un objeto de género femenino? ¿Por ejemplo, _*la* prendió fuego a la casa_? Estaríamos ante otro caso de laísmo. _*Le *prendió fuego a la casa._


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hola, Guillermogustavo.

Estoy descubriéndome laísmos que antes no tenía, debe ser la edad.
Me pareció que "Quemó la casa. La prendió fuego" estaba bien. No sé de dónde saco que el *le* de "Le prendió fuego a la casa" se refiere al habitante o dueño de la casa. 

Esto es para aclarar mi postura y no para confundir:

Prendió fuego a la casa. Quemó la casa.
La prendió fuego. La quemó.
Le prendió fuego a la casa. *Le* quemó la casa.

Un saludo, Kx.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Kaxgufen.

Para que no queden dudas.



Kaxgufen said:


> Prendió fuego a la casa. Quemó la casa.
> La prendió fuego. La quemó.
> Le prendió fuego a la casa. *Le* quemó la casa.


La primera frase de la segunda fila: _La prendió fuego _es laísta. ¿De acuerdo?

Las dos frases de la tercera fila son correctas, pero convengamos en que significan cosas distintas.
_Le prendió fuego a la casa._ OD: fuego. OI: la casa y le.
_Le quemó la casa. _OD: la casa. OI: le (referido al dueño de la casa).

Un saludo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Guillermogustavo said:


> La primera frase de la segunda fila: _La prendió fuego _es laísta. ¿De acuerdo?


Supongamos que sí. ¿y la segunda de la segunda, por qué no?

Otrosí digo, 


Kaxgufen said:


> Prendió fuego a la casa. Quemó la casa


SON LO MISMO
 pero agregando* le* a ambas


Kaxgufen said:


> Le prendió fuego a la casa. *Le* quemó la casa.


¿SON DIFERENTES?


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Kax.

Son diferentes por lo siguiente:
_Prendió fuego a la casa._ Acá hay un OD (fuego) y un OI (la casa).
_Quemó la casa._ Acá hay sólo un OD (la casa).

Puesto que _*le*_ siempre debe referirse al dativo, cuando lo agregás a la primera frase te estás refiriendo a la casa (OI).
En cambio, cuando lo agregás a la segunda frase, no habiendo OI, necesariamente ese _*le*_ se está refiriendo a un OI no mencionado, que sería el dueño de la casa.

La confusión se debe a que _prender fuego_ funciona semánticamente como equivalente a _quemar _o _incendiar_. Pero gramaticalmente es verbo+OD.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Guillermogustavo said:


> La confusión se debe a que _prender fuego_ funciona semánticamente como equivalente a _quemar _o _incendiar_. Pero gramaticalmente es verbo+OD.


----------



## Guillermogustavo




----------



## JeSuisSnob

Estimados todos:

Dado que la duda de Daniela ha sido aclarada desde hace ya varios _posts _y como hemos estado discutiendo otros casos de leísmo, y también de laísmo, procederemos a cerrar este hilo.

Gracias por participar y disculpen las molestias.

*Hilo cerrado.*


----------

